# Shimano Stradic 4000 Ci4



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Shimano Stradic 4000 ci4 that is ~2 years old, but has seen very little use. Every time I get a fast-running fish on, the drag clicker trips out. In other words, the shring on the clicker bends over towards the outside of the spool and the clicker stops functioning, but the drag continues to funciton. I've had the spring replaced, but on the second fish (a ~1 lb lady fish), the same problem occured. Can anyone recommend a solution? Would it be possible to installed the drag clicker and spring from a Sustain in this reel? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Be happy to take a look and help diagnose the problem if convenient. I'm in Gulf Breeze.

[email protected]


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Since none of the schematics show this part I couldn't cross reference. You will have to have Joe look at it or check it yourself against the other reels. A part like this would be very common to all the Shimano reels. They wouldn't manufacture a different one for the different reels in the same class.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

If it works fine without one...why worry about it....


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

fairpoint said:


> If it works fine without one...why worry about it....


I feel lost without my reel screaming lol.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. I do like the screaming when that big fish is on! I also think it's helpful to hear when a fish is pulling drag.

Pompano Joe - I really appreciate the offer, but unfortunately, I live in Indiana. I'll be back down in the Pensacola area in a few months and if I don't have the reel fixed by then, I'll give you a ring.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Sammy said:


> I feel lost without my reel screaming lol.


 
if there was a like button I would've pressed it!!!


----------

